# Frage bezüglich arbeiten mit Shell und FTP!



## Darian (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

desto mehr ich mit Shell und FTP arbeite, desto mehr fragen stellen sich mir.

Ich habe gerade mit dem Shell ein paar Daten in einen anderen Ordner verschoben. Im FTP Programm sind sie es aber noch nicht, woran liegt das, und wie kann man sowas verhindern?

Öfter habe ich Probleme (obwohl 777)  mit dem FTP und auch mit dem Shell zu löschen, woran liegt das?
(Fehlermeldung: rm: cannot remove directory `locks/8/4': Permission denied)

lg und danke im voraus
Darian


----------



## Nil18 (8. Februar 2007)

Also

1) heisst es nicht dem Shell
2) schonmal die Ansicht im FTP Programm aktualisiert?
3) Du kannst einen Ordner erst löschen, wenn alle darin befindlichen Dateien gelöscht sind.


----------



## Darian (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

1. wie heißt es dann?
2. hat dann irgendwie funktioniert keine Ahnung
3. Die Datein darin hat er auch nicht gelöscht, und habe außerdem rm -rf benutzt. Ging aber nicht. Ging dann aber als ich mich als root eingeloggt habe. Kann mir einer erklären warum das so ist? Wurde ja auch von diesem Benutzer erstellt, und ich mußte also auch Besitzter sein.

lg und danke
Darian


----------



## Nil18 (12. Februar 2007)

Servus

1) Es ist DIE Shell (http://www.linuxfibel.de)
2) Wie meinst du es hat funktioniert? Ist das Problem somit gelöst?
3) Dazu kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Darian (12. Februar 2007)

Ja danke, hat bis jetzt alles funktioniert. Außer meine Umlaut Probleme.

lg Darian


----------

